# First kids of 2014



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I was blessed with 5 blue eyed doelings through the night. (From 3 does) pics to come


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

4 of them are almost identical


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww....they are so sweet!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute babies.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

WOW! 3 labors in one night! Good job! Beautiful babies!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I love those little frosted ears! Cute little girls you have there! Have you been adding acv to their water by any chance? :laugh:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I love those little frosted ears! Cute little girls you have there! Have you been adding acv to their water by any chance? :laugh:


No just plain old water


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Omg! I just went outside to check on the others and found another doeling with blue eyes!! So thats 6!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow, that little one is flippin gorgeous! Congratulations! 4 down and how many left?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Way too cute! Congrats! :smile:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Oh wow, that little one is flippin gorgeous! Congratulations! 4 down and how many left?


There's 9 left to Kidd anytime between now and April 1st. The others won't be bred until March. They are probably big enough now but most were my bottle babies so I just want to let them turn 1 yr old first.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> They are probably big enough now but most were my bottle babies so I just want to let them turn 1 yr old first.


I can certainly understand that! Not the bottle baby thing, but letting them get some age and maturity. It sure makes for an easier kidding season! That little doeling is simply beautiful! Don't get me wrong, the rest of your kids are adorable! But I love the markings on the little white doeling - she is just gorgeous!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

A little buckling was also born a few mins ago


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow so cute!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

You are soooo blessed! Gorgeous babies!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dang Erica :hi5: Your really rocking them out :wahoo:
Congrats :hugs: They are all gorgeous :leap:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks I brought the little buckling inside and blow dried him. I had him dry, fluffy, and warm but when I went back out to take a picture of him, mom had licked him wet again


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Clearly you must have missed a spot on the buckling


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Aw, they are so cute! Congrats.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey, did u steal my kid? : D . The brown one looks just like my first born for 2014!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

]


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry I don't know why it loaded the same pics again and I don't know how to delete them.....oh well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

so cute and Doelings to boot ! Congrats !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So adorable


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Super cuties. And all those doelings. Congrats on healthy kids for the new year

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

